# Greetings from Germany



## Chris Wagner (Aug 31, 2018)

Hello!

My name is Christoph, I’m from Germany and I love soundtracks, trailer music, classical music and some genres of EDM.

Some of my favourite composers are John Williams, John Powell, David Arnold, Chopin and Rachmaninov.

A couple of years ago I got interested in producing music. I bought Cubase 6.5, some soft synths like Sylenth1 and Spire and started to play around. A year later I got Komplete 9, Hollywood Brass Gold and 8Dio Adagietto. So I started to fiddle around with orchestral libraries. Nothing serious.

This year I decided to take it a step further. With just a rudimentary knowledge of music theory - I learned to play soprano/alto recorder and the piano as a child but unfortunately I haven’t played any instruments for the last 20 years - I felt very limited and therefore I started to learn music theory recently. Let’s see if I’ll reach my goal of composing my own orchestral music in the not too far future .

I’ve been reading this forum for quite some time. Great place.

Looking forward to having a good time here.


----------



## Jaap (Oct 1, 2018)

Welcome Chris  nice taste of music you have and you came certainly to the right place here!


----------



## MartinH. (Oct 1, 2018)

Chris Wagner said:


> John Williams [...] Let’s see if I’ll reach my goal of composing my own orchestral music in the not too far future .



Check this channel out and welcome to the forum: 
https://www.youtube.com/user/MikeVerta/videos


----------



## Chris Wagner (Oct 3, 2018)

Jaap said:


> Welcome Chris  nice taste of music you have and you came certainly to the right place here!


Thank you, Jaap.



MartinH. said:


> Check this channel out and welcome to the forum:
> https://www.youtube.com/user/MikeVerta/videos


Hey Martin. I'll do so. Thanks.


----------



## dog1978 (Oct 4, 2018)

Hi Chris,

I am from germany, too 

Gruß Tim


----------



## stonzthro (Oct 4, 2018)

Welcome to VI-C, Chris!


----------



## Wolf68 (Oct 8, 2018)

Hello Chris, welcome to the Forum.
I appreciate your favorite's Composer list!


----------



## Chris Wagner (Oct 10, 2018)

Thank you so much for the warm welcome.



dog1978 said:


> Hi Chris,
> 
> I am from germany, too
> 
> Gruß Tim



Sehr gut.


----------



## igwanna (Oct 11, 2018)

welcome Chris you have the name of a great composer i love!


----------



## Chris Wagner (Oct 11, 2018)

igwanna said:


> welcome Chris you have the name of a great composer i love!


Thanks 

Unfortunately I'm not related to him.


----------



## HiEnergy (Oct 11, 2018)

Herzlich willkommen, Chris!


----------



## Chris Wagner (Oct 11, 2018)

HiEnergy said:


> Herzlich willkommen, Chris!


Besten Dank!


----------



## Blackster (Oct 11, 2018)

Welcome!  Nice regards from Vienna!


----------

